

When your job is killing you slowly - thibaut_barrere
http://unicornfree.com/2011/when-your-job-is-killing-you-slowly/

======
yummyfajitas
tl;dr

Employment sucks because a single individual has the power to inflict harm on
you. Self employment is better because you replace that single individual with
a statistical ensemble of individuals.

Now go buy my online course explaining how you too can be as awesome as me!

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Although one of the goals is definitely to promote this course afaik, I also
think she makes very good points in this article.

These remain good points even if you don't follow the course (which I happen
to follow - but I'm not 'affiliated', btw).

------
ac2u
Second the tldr by yummyfajitas, something that's been repeated over and over
wrapped up in another metaphor with promotional links at the end.

------
pharno
copy & paste: wow… thats exactly the reason why I quit. Because my boss is an
asshole, freaking out once every day. And because I think I’m not born to be
employed. So, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you for showing me that it was
right. :)

